# Partner Visa



## Summs (May 26, 2011)

Hi All,

We are in the process of getting a partnership visa for my husband (British) as we want to move back to NZ. 

We have just done our police certificates, medical etc and are collecting the evidence of us living together. We've only been living together for just over a year but hopefully that wont be a big problem.

I was wondering how long the visas are taking nowadays as the immigration lady said it was only 1-3 months as expats get priority?

Also, when completing the partnership support form, I just want to confirm that I need to get a notary to oversee my declaration? Any idea why this is the case? 

Thanks


----------



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

Summs said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We are in the process of getting a partnership visa for my husband (British) as we want to move back to NZ.
> 
> ...


Hi & welcome to our forum.

Hopefully other members will be able to answer your questions.


[/Quote] Also, when completing the partnership support form, I just want to confirm that I need to get a notary to oversee my declaration? Any idea why this is the case? 

The answer to this is contained here taken from the immigration website

"Section C Declaration by sponsor

This declaration must be witnessed by a person authorised to take statutory declarations, such as a Justice of the 
Peace, a lawyer, or a notary public. Make sure that you understand the declarations before you sign this section.
I understand that if I make any false statements, or provide any false or misleading information, I may be committing an 
offence and be liable to prosecution.
I understand the notes and questions given in this form and the information given about myself and the person(s) I wish 
to sponsor is true and complete.
I understand that if I have received immigration advice from an immigration adviser and if that immigration adviser is not
It is a normal procedure in most countries to have declarations or official documents witnessed by a notary." etc

Good luck & hope you join us soon.

Anski


----------

